# tires that "grip" for stock wheels 240sx SE



## unita_logica (Feb 23, 2007)

I need to buy new tires for my '92 s13 SE still with stock wheels, which are 15 x 6 if I remember correctly. I was wondering,

- what's the widest I can go on the stock wheels ?
- what are the best tires for stability and grip? 

I don't race my car, mainly I just drive it on messed up freeways. The last thing I want to do is lose grip under heavy rain, like it recently happened. Granted my tires are kinda bald now... so I'd like something that sticks very well. Thanks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the widest i put on mine were 225, and it made a hell of a difference. but some KDW's or falken rt-615's are pretty decent.


----------



## unita_logica (Feb 23, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> the widest i put on mine were 225,


wow, do they really fit the stock wheels?  



Nismo240 said:


> and it made a hell of a difference. but some KDW's or falken rt-615's are pretty decent.


thanks - I also heard bridgestone and michelin are pretty good... 

also any particular good combination of treadwear/traction to recommend?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

im pretty sure a 225 is the biggest you can go. but just to let you know, the better the tire is, the least its gonna last.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

unita_logica said:


> I need to buy new tires for my '92 s13 SE still with stock wheels, which are 15 x 6 if I remember correctly. I was wondering,
> 
> - what's the widest I can go on the stock wheels ?


Here's a good rule-of-thumb to follow:

The overall width of a tire should be no greater than 2.5" more than the
width of a wheel.
Example: 195mm tire = 7.68" OK on a 6" wheel
205mm tire = 8.07" OK on a 6" wheel
215mm tire = 8.46" OK on a 6" wheel
225mm tire = 8.86" OK on a 7" wheel
235mm tire = 9.25" OK on a 7" wheel
245mm tire = 9.65" OK on a 7" wheel


----------



## unita_logica (Feb 23, 2007)

thx for the replies --

also what's a good mix for traction and tread wear parameters for freeway use including wet road conditions? I probably want A or AA traction for a good gripping tire, but I am not sure about what tread wear rating is acceptable...

And what tire brands do you suggest?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Falken, Kumho, BFG, Toyo, etc. it's not so much the brand, as the type of tire. It seems you're looking for an Ultra High Performance Summer tire, that can handle wet conditions. You may be able to knock it down to High Performance summer tire for better tread life as well. I'm running Bridgestone's tuner brand Fuzion ZRi's on the sentra, and so far, they've been decent for the money. They're fantastic in the rain, and will hold well in the dry. If you're pushing any significant power, you may want to go with something a bit stickier at the cost of longevity.


----------

